# Back in the Saddle - Ch. 02 - observations, experiences & musings



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Looking back * here * with what was six weeks out of the field and more recently with another five weeks out, it may seem that I am spending more time away from the ever adoring pax than with them. I actually thought that this latest interruption was three or four weeks, but it is amazing how you lose track of time when you are just sitting around drinking beer, and reading and writing in the sunshine. One glorious day just melds into the next.

I think this is the first year that I have actually watched my previously described * massive apple tree * develop from its own winter dormancy to the splendour of a covering of tiny buds to a full blanket of blossoms, and finally the magnificence of the total canopy of shade and shelter for the forthcoming summer. The tree bears very little fruit, and what it does is ravaged by the birds. But the fruit is of no consequence as the tree is on the western boundary of the garden and provides massive relief to the harsh summer afternoons. This is its purpose. Its destiny.

It actually grew from an apple core dug into a garden bed with other kitchen scraps many summers ago, and then when it reached about a metre in height it was unceremoniously uprooted and transplanted to a another position where it finally found its natural place and took root for its future greatness.

Many of us find ourselves in similar situations, where a path is walked without either design or desire, but it is a path which happens to lead to destinations which offer a oneness with the natural balance of things and lead to a higher level in personal development.

It really was wonderful to get back behind the wheel; perhaps the driver's real roots found again. Logging back in on the last Friday of October after a five week hiatus , was very exciting and also a little scary as to how quickly I fell into the groove and clicked into my lucky riders' expectations of a wonderful experience.

I felt fortunate that I was able to catch the last couple of days of October on the road without another month completely wiped off the calendar. The first couple of days were absolutely fantastic. There was so much pent-up energy and expectation in that both pax and I knew, just knew, that we were meant to be travelling the same path.

And it quickly became apparent that my absence from the front line had caused all sorts of consternation amongst Adelaide's Übering public and there was a lot of catching up and work for me to get riders once again delighted in the Über experience. The break had obviously done us both good. Adelaide had been crying out for my fabulousness and I wasn't going to disappoint. With some of the ol' WiJG magic, the lurvve flowed, and flowed.....










However, it is not all one sided. I must admit that I have an absolute blast with a lot of pax. There have been so many times where we stop at the end of the trip and the pax just sits in the car not wanting to get out before contact details are exchanged. It is almost reward unto itself. But there is another side of the equation where some pax don't get it, or don't want to get it and of course there are some situations that get a little difficult&#8230;&#8230;.

Saturday afternoon at Morphettville Racecourse, October 28th.

This was my first Saturday arvo back in five weeks. Saturday is probably my most favoured afternoon of the week, sharing in the rider's good humour and revelry of the first of their two days of rest, relaxation and recreation.

After last year's 'Spring Racing Carnival' events at Morphettville, which, if I have not previously reported, were for me, an unmitigated disaster with pax off their faces and off the scale in regard to reasonable or even civilised conduct. I do not have fond memories of the Spring Racing carnival in 2016. And so, I was wary of focussing on pick up from Morphettville this year and very selective in the position and time of pickup.

I had a request for Chris. Obviously, I had immediately developed Chris into a female goddess and my mind was in overdrive as my eyes searched for any sign of a wave or recognition of my car approaching her. As I headed over the tram line crossing Morphett Road and heading south, I settled into a crawl to try and locate lucky Chris who had by divine intervention or pure luck of fortune been able to score me as her driver.

As I crawled along Morphett Road looking for my fortunate one, I was distracted by all the beautiful women in their gorgeous little outfits with their eager expressions. Lordy, Lordy. I don't know how far that stretch is in front of the racecourse, maybe 400 metres, but I swear I nearly mounted the curb twice I was so distracted by such fantastic sights of our gorgeous Adelaide women. 

As I slowed and tried to contain my thoughts to actually being a responsible human being, I saw her in the distance, perhaps 100 metres ahead. Yes. Let it be her! And the gods smiled upon me. From the crowd on the footpath she waved at me.

Recall is a truly fabulous thing. Our brains have filing cabinet after filing cabinet filled with sights and smells, tastes and sounds, all carefully and deliberately catalogued and stored in our memories; eagerly awaiting a trigger to summon their attention to be released to our immediate consciousness so that an event or experience in our distant past can be related and enjoyed afresh.

Several times in my past I have had very pleasurable experiences with women in polka dot dresses. More correctly, they have been white dresses with blue polka dots and the style has been sleeveless and the fabric has been perhaps satin tapered to the waist and flaired dress perhaps 100mm above the knee. I can recall these experiences at different stages of my life and in totally different settings with the greatest affection. These were chance situations where I had no influence on the choice of outfit, and am all the more grateful for that. There are 'mental snapshots' stored and catalogued and indelibly etched in my mind.










To see 'Chris' ahead, in a polka dot dress, waving expectantly brought a flutter to my heart. The shoes were also white and high enough to accentuate her calves, but not too high. Very stylish. The dress and shoes just oozed femininity. As I pulled to the curb, she got into the passenger seat and another female and two males got into the rear. It immediately became apparent that there were two couples as riders. It transpired that 'Chris' was actually Christopher sitting in the rear and he being the husband of the enchanting woman beside me. And, he wasn't happy.

Her name was Victoria and she took delight in ensuring that I called her by her full name and not the diminutive Vicky. She took charge and was very friendly. The entire trip she totally ignored her husband and concentrated on me. It was painfully obvious what was going on and I was going to be the meat in the sandwich. The two of them were playing mind games, and so I thought, what the heck, maybe I will too (and two).

I was being used, I was a pawn but in this instance, I was very comfortable being manipulated. I'm not a race goer myself so I don't know for a fact, but I assume most of the girls get themselves into 'regrets' because of very copious amounts of free, or freely offered champagne. I was being exploited in her little game, but at the same time there was definitely a spark. When we arrived at the destination, she sat tight and said she would be in shortly. The other couple got out from the back seat without a word, and Christopher slammed the door so hard, it took a minute to refocus my attention on Victoria. This was awkward, but exciting and potentially dangerous, so I became even more of a willing participant.

I turned off the trip and gave 5 ★'s for Christopher, only to see immediately that my rating had fallen and there was also a 'Professionalism' report. Obviously, Christopher is a little precious. Victoria and I chatted and charmed each other and made plans to engage with each other away from any negative influences and this may well be a story of many chapters.

==========

continued next post....


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

......continued from previous post

A couple of days into my recommencement of driving, the blue 'PV' squares and the triangular inspection stickers became compulsory as I understand it. My car has all the necessary regulation livery to pass inspection by those who make their living from doing so. However, this was all new. As I understand it, this was the first time that Über cars could be readily identified by government 'regulatory advertising'.

I had two separate riders ask me why I was driving Über in a Police Vehicle (PV). I know, I know.  How do you answer a question like that? As it turned out, I asked if they knew who the Police Commissioner was and when they answered in the negative, I told them that I was, and because of all the traffic fines I had accumulated, I had to do Übering to help pay them off. 

With the introduction of the stickers and the now readily identifiable Über vehicles, I was expecting a little aggro from Taxi drivers. I wasn't concerned or worried, just expectant. During the off and on of 16 months of Übering, I have never had a bad experience with cabbies. I have had a few words, but no more than an ordinary private motorist and in any event it was usually posturing on my part or his and ended in laughter.

My philosophy towards cabbies has changed dramatically since I started this caper. I now have a lot of respect for them as we are both doing the same job, just for different masters. In a lot of ways, I have come to the belief that cabbies have been very badly done by, with the shoddy and half-hearted representation of our elected officials.

Quite surprisingly, I noticed the opposite of what I had expected. With the PV sticker on the rear window, I experienced cabbies giving way when needed, and a high degree of road courtesy. I was pleasantly surprised.

A break is good, really good, as I have missed my driving and I have really missed the interaction with all the fantastic girls. Back in the driver's seat and lovin' it.

More later.....

.

(PS - Mods can we please change this 10,000 character restriction?)


----------



## Lonesome Hobo (Oct 29, 2016)

John, positively riveting .... found another good pic of Vicky... oops... Victoria.
And can't wait for the next installment of Fifty Shades of Uber.










Your articulate prose single-handedly raises the tone of this Forum ... and Hallelujah!... not a misspelt word or misplaced apostrophe. Thank you.
And incidentally... your lyric signatures are straight out of my Spotify playlists in the car.
Keep on truckin', sir ... and writing....
LH

_('I saw a highway of diamonds with nobody on it...') _


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Lonesome Hobo said:


> John, positively riveting .... found another good pic of Vicky... oops... Victoria.
> And can't wait for the next installment of Fifty Shades of Uber.
> 
> View attachment 181553
> ...





Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Looking back * here * with what was six weeks out of the field and more recently with another five weeks out, it may seem that I am spending more time away from the ever adoring pax than with them. I actually thought that this latest interruption was three or four weeks, but it is amazing how you lose track of time when you are just sitting around drinking beer, and reading and writing in the sunshine. One glorious day just melds into the next.
> 
> I think this is the first year that I have actually watched my previously described * massive apple tree * develop from its own winter dormancy to the splendour of a covering of tiny buds to a full blanket of blossoms, and finally the magnificence of the total canopy of shade and shelter for the forthcoming summer. The tree bears very little fruit, and what it does is ravaged by the birds. But the fruit is of no consequence as the tree is on the western boundary of the garden and provides massive relief to the harsh summer afternoons. This is its purpose. Its destiny.
> ...


Sheesh,where do u get the patience to write this epistle giannara

Giannara have u tried YouTube ,they actually pay you for this type of epistling

Next I'm waiting for the great Yifto to make a come back,then he will get revokes


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lonesome Hobo said:


> John, positively riveting .... found another good pic of Vicky... oops... Victoria.
> And can't wait for the next installment of Fifty Shades of Uber.
> View attachment 181553
> 
> ...


Thanks  LH  very nice words indeed. 
I'm happy to provide and I am glad you enjoy. 

_('The Freewheelin' John Galt')_

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

JG, I hope you’re planning to release a miscellany of your writings. There would be no shortage of avid readers.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> JG, I hope you're planning to release a miscellany of your writings. There would be no shortage of avid readers.


.

Thank you, Jack. That is a fine endorsement.

.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Sheesh,where do u get the patience to write this epistle giannara
> 
> Giannara have u tried YouTube ,they actually pay you for this type of epistling
> 
> Next I'm waiting for the great Yifto to make a come back,then he will get revokes


Thanks, George. Isn't it Giánnis?
I think YouTube is just videos, which I have previously been involved in, but best we don't go there. 

.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Thanks, George. Isn't it Giánnis?
> I think YouTube is just videos, which I have previously been involved in, but best we don't go there.
> 
> .


...You see,miracles happen...even in the world which is changing to a "Pigsty"very fast, sometime a talent like yours shine through like a "pearl amongst a s#$t"...


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Looking back * here * with what was six weeks out of the field and more recently with another five weeks out, it may seem that I am spending more time away from the ever adoring pax than with them. I actually thought that this latest interruption was three or four weeks, but it is amazing how you lose track of time when you are just sitting around drinking beer, and reading and writing in the sunshine. One glorious day just melds into the next.
> 
> I think this is the first year that I have actually watched my previously described * massive apple tree * develop from its own winter dormancy to the splendour of a covering of tiny buds to a full blanket of blossoms, and finally the magnificence of the total canopy of shade and shelter for the forthcoming summer. The tree bears very little fruit, and what it does is ravaged by the birds. But the fruit is of no consequence as the tree is on the western boundary of the garden and provides massive relief to the harsh summer afternoons. This is its purpose. Its destiny.
> ...


gotachubby...

I'm quite partial to polka dots also...


----------

